# I saw a single termite in the garage yesterday?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One good thing that's a swamer, the wind could have blown it in from any place in the area.
If there is a nest in the house and the queen has started producing them there will be hundreds if not thousands of them so I'd be look around to see if you can see more.
I'd be calling the exterminator on monday just to be safe for an inspection.
In you area it's a huge job to do a treatment, most would call for tenting the whole house so get this looked at soon.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=slv8-w3i&va=termite+identification


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Picture is blurry; I’m not so sure it’s a termite. Save it and take it to your termites peoples office.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it is a termite? In Florida? It is shacking up with the only single once virgin cockroach. Or worse a big black palmetto bug. 

Or as suggested, it just blew in all by itself. 

I would not turn paranoid but why not call an exterminator to be sure? My guys know I can deal with snakes and furry things of sizes on my own if I have to but I call them anyhow. I will capture and relocate non-venemous spiders. I don't even think twice about stomping a bug. And of course "Men in Black" is one of my fave movies.

Joking aside. Almost seriously? If you think you have ever seen a termite or cockroach? Unless you are lucky. There are more hiding and doing damage at least somewhere near you. An exterminator should be able to source and kill them. I hated the ones that insisted my house in California be tented on a regular basis. Guys and girls that found snakes, critters and spiders for freaked out neices I had no time to relocate were great. I even paid them. My personal trapper of critters in Central Illinois is legend. Nobody on this planet is better at trapping mammals. By law he was supposed to shoot some. I know he did not. 

End of rattling on. I cannot tell from the photo either. If it is a flying sort of termite. I would guess it is not the only one.


----------

